# Bfw Alcoholic Ginger Beer



## The Giant (11/11/10)

So after ruining my first home brew beer I've learnt from my mistakes and going to get as much information as possible before venturing into my 2nd batch.

Looking at doing Alcoholic Ginger Beer and I've noticed that its a bit different to the beer.

First thing i've noticed is it stresses not to use the Sodium Metabisulphite which is my steriliser? Does this mean i just wash down everything with my disinfectant and then rinse? Should i be doing anything else to ensure a sterlie environment?

Secondly, the ginger beer requires me to make a starter first? This is 1 teaspoon of the dry ingredient, 1 teaspoon of sugar and 1/2 a cup of tepid water (which i believe is warm water) Mix all this up and then add the yeast sachet and let to rest for 24 hours or until a frothy head develops. Then i do the usual water, sugar, temp and add the starter to the fermenter.

Another thing I had questions on was it says when the bubbling stops in the airlock do a hydrometer test. If the reading is between 1.010 and 1.005 stir and mix in the sediment without aerating the brew. How is this possible? Isnt aerating the brew taking the lid off and having air enter the fermenter?

Is there anything else I should be wary of?
Do I use the same level of carbonation drops as beer? ie 1 per 375ml bottle or 2 per 750ml bottle

Sorry for the newbie questions but I'm very excited and i've already ruined 1 batch!

Thanks for your help people


----------



## strongbeer (11/11/10)

The Giant said:


> So after ruining my first home brew beer I've learnt from my mistakes and going to get as much information as possible before venturing into my 2nd batch.
> 
> Looking at doing Alcoholic Ginger Beer and I've noticed that its a bit different to the beer.
> 
> ...




Hey The Giant, after reading your post i have a question of my own:

What brand/brew are u using/doing?

As for the Sod. Met. this has something to do with the sulphur content???? or will leave a sulphur taste in your brew (correct me if i am wrong AHB users) if it reccomends u do not use it, then go down to woolies or coles and get a 2lt bottle of unscented homebrand bleach for about $1.60 add about a cup and a half to your fermenter and put all your brew gear (o-rings, spoons, airlocks) in the fermenter and fill to the top with cold tap water. Leave about an Hour and let all the fluid drain out of the tap (sanitising the tap aswell).

I have never used a starter on a GB before, just pitched the dry yeast (us-05) on the mixed wort and stuck the whole lot in the temp controlled fridge @ 18deg.)

You should do a Gravity test, but not when it stops bubbling, give it a few days, as it wont have finished yet. after a few days test it and write the reading down, then test it again a couple of days later. if the reading hasnt changed then its time to take the next step........

Carb drops should be ok too, if you have let it fully ferment out. if u don't want to use them, use one of those brigalow priming scoops you can get from woolies, they cost about $1. when you have got a full measure, simply tap the scoop on the top of your sugar container and let a bit more sugar out (this is what i do, and havent had a bottle bomb since summer of '69 errr.... 2008. plus i like it slightly under-carbed).

Handy Hint: For a Kick Ass GB, Grate about 250g of fresh ginger and add it to the fermenter with about 5 of those small birdseye chillis all chopped up.

hope this help you.

Good Luck!


strongbeer


----------



## ledgenko (11/11/10)

Totally agree with the use of additional ginger (mince the shit out of it though!!) and the chilli is a great option ... puts hairs on ya balls!! 

I have always used Miltons tablets / solution (get it free at work !!) and have not as yet had any infections / issues with any of my kit or brews.. give or take the occassional wild yeast infection!! 


I used champagne yeast on a Ginger beer back in the day with freakin fantastic results .. Best of luck to you on the pathway to brewing the nectar of the gods!!


----------



## Hatchy (12/11/10)

Sod met was a big influence in me not brewing for years, I hate the stuff. Get yr hands on some starsan & use the dosage on the bottle.

I've only ever used grated ginger once & it turned out pretty gingery. We bought 500g & once peeled & grated got 350g into the saucepan. This thread just inspired me to open the last bottle of it (bottled in January). I doubt I'll use raw ginger in a kit ginger beer again. Do you guys boil it or just chuck it in? I'm pretty sure I read somewhere that wild yeast can be a problem.

Don't worry about a starter, dry yeast into the fermenter will work fine. Re-hydrating yeast in some boiled cooled water isn't a bad idea but it's a bit of a hassle for yr 1st couple of brews. re-hydrating yeast & making a starter aren't the same thing but that's a conversation for another day. I'd go with the previous suggestions of an ale, wine or champagne yeast & just chuck it straight in.

Don't open the fermenter until its empty. Opening it it to stir it can only end in pain, if you really feel that it needs to be stirred then grab the handles & gently rock it. When yr bottling you'll want to open it a bit so yr not sucking the contents of yr airlock into yr beer.

Thanks for inspiring me to open this bottle, I really need to get another ginger beer going.


----------



## The Giant (12/11/10)

strongbeer said:


> Hey The Giant, after reading your post i have a question of my own:
> 
> What brand/brew are u using/doing?
> 
> ...



Thanks Stongbeer, I think the brand is BFW, I got it as a kit just in a plastic container from the Home Brew Barn here in Brisbane.

Think I will ditch the starter and just prepare all in the fermenter.

Bleach is a great idea. Would I have to use the same method to sanitize my bottles?? or is it safe to use the Sod Met for this?

I like the idea of the priming scoop as I to like my ginger beer a bit less carbonated. Thinking of making up 2 batches for xmas, so might make 1 with added ginger 1 without.




Hatchy said:


> Sod met was a big influence in me not brewing for years, I hate the stuff. Get yr hands on some starsan & use the dosage on the bottle.
> 
> I've only ever used grated ginger once & it turned out pretty gingery. We bought 500g & once peeled & grated got 350g into the saucepan. This thread just inspired me to open the last bottle of it (bottled in January). I doubt I'll use raw ginger in a kit ginger beer again. Do you guys boil it or just chuck it in? I'm pretty sure I read somewhere that wild yeast can be a problem.
> 
> ...



Is the Starsan available in the shops or do I need to go to a brew shop?

You've both inspired me to ditch the starter, will make it easier to

I thought it would be very silly to open the fermenter, thats why I dont understand how I'm meant to stir the thing after fermentation is complete but before bottling
I guess with the ginger beer u dont want sediment sitting at the bottom where as with beer u dont want to touch it at all and make sure all the sediment stays at the bottom?

I read that when testing the FG and/or bottling the brew, it recommends to remove the airlock to make sure u dont suck the water in. Is this recommended? whether it be for beer or ginger beer?


----------



## Tanga (12/11/10)

The Giant said:


> Thanks Stongbeer, I think the brand is BFW, I got it as a kit just in a plastic container from the Home Brew Barn here in Brisbane.
> 
> Think I will ditch the starter and just prepare all in the fermenter.
> 
> ...



Probably a good idea as it could have all sorts of nasties in it. Personally I stick a little of the 'no wash sanitiser' in the water in my airlock from the get go. It's not enough to damage the brew but it keeps nasties from growing in it (at least for a while).


----------



## earle (12/11/10)

Before I switched to clingwrap and still used a lid and airlock I would just loosen the lid just before bottling. As you bottle air can get in around the lid, saves mucking around with the airlock and maybe spilling some back into your brew.


----------



## The Giant (15/11/10)

Well its now underway

I've taken an initial FG reading of 1.022 which i think is quite low. When am I meant to take this reading? before i pitch the yeast or after it?
I took it after the yeast was pitched and the lid was tightened. 

Stupidly i didnt release the lid and it sucked a bit of water back from the airlock but i figure given its only water going back in and i only pitched the yeast 5 mins ago it should be ok
unless it gets an infection but the airlock was all sterlised so fingers crossed


----------



## kuntushi (15/11/10)

The Giant said:


> ...
> Is the Starsan available in the shops or do I need to go to a brew shop?
> ...


Yes. I just ordered mine from Craft Brewer and got it delivered. http://www.craftbrewer.com.au/shop/details.asp?PID=2533

They also sell a litre, but 500mL should last you for eternity as you mix it at 1.5mL/L.


----------



## electronicshaman (16/11/10)

+1 for additional fresh ginger and chillis.

I've got my first Ginger beer in the fermenter right now and after 10 days it's already mighty tasty! I searched these boards a bit before I brewed and after reading a few different recipes I also added a few crushed cloves, a dash of vanilla essence (natural, not artificial) and 1 lemon zest + juice. I pitched my yeast dry and it took of ok so I would assume yours is going well by now. Anyway, so far so good, once I've used the other 3 coopers cans I've got ($5 sellout at Coles) I think I'll try a no extract ginger beer. There are plenty of recipes here. The only thing I am worried about so far is that the OG was only 1.032 (even with 1kg BE1 and 500g raw sugar). I'm keen to make a nice strong ginger beer but practice makes perfect


----------



## The Giant (16/11/10)

Electronic Shaman said:


> +1 for additional fresh ginger and chillis.
> 
> I've got my first Ginger beer in the fermenter right now and after 10 days it's already mighty tasty! I searched these boards a bit before I brewed and after reading a few different recipes I also added a few crushed cloves, a dash of vanilla essence (natural, not artificial) and 1 lemon zest + juice. I pitched my yeast dry and it took of ok so I would assume yours is going well by now. Anyway, so far so good, once I've used the other 3 coopers cans I've got ($5 sellout at Coles) I think I'll try a no extract ginger beer. There are plenty of recipes here. The only thing I am worried about so far is that the OG was only 1.032 (even with 1kg BE1 and 500g raw sugar). I'm keen to make a nice strong ginger beer but practice makes perfect



Yeah I to am worried it will be a bit weak, I only used 1kg of dextrose, think i might try more, pity I cant add it now! Definitely adding the lemon zest and juice next time

Mine is bubbling away nicely, managing to keep it at 22, good practice for the next beer brew, more ice bottles i need


----------



## Tanga (16/11/10)

Taste the brew when it's done. If the flavour is lacking then you can use a ginger cordial for priming instead of sugar. WARNING: it gives quite a kick - I used Bunderim's ginger cordial when priming mine - next time I won't use so much as it requires a little tonic water when drinking or it is a kick in the face.


----------



## The Giant (17/11/10)

Great idea

TO add more alcohol, what would be the ramifications of priming with sugar and adding a nip of stones ginger wine?


----------



## Tanga (17/11/10)

Stoney's is sweet so I'm thinking you might over carb the bottle if you do that. I'd check the label on the SGW and see how much sugar it has and do your calculations from that.


----------

